
The NY Times Fires Tech Writer Quinn Norton, and It’s Complicated - AndrewDucker
https://www.wired.com/story/the-ny-times-fires-tech-writer-quinn-norton-and-its-complicated/
======
tomgp
I don't know, doesn't seem that complicated to me. Weev was a piece of shit
before he got a swastika tattooed across his chest (eg. the Kathy Sierra
stuff) and there is a clear difference between reporting on individuals and
befriending them, the latter in this case shades into normalizing those who
advocate genocide.

